# The promises of the covenant to Christ and the elect (John Colquhoun)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 10, 2020)

The promises of the covenant of grace, are in general, of two kinds. In their immediate application, some of them respect as their object, Christ himself as the Head and Representative of the elect; and others of them, the elect, as represented by him. But such is the indissoluble connection between Christ and the elect, that every promise performed to him, terminates in their good, and every promise performed to them, terminates in his glory.

John Colquhoun, _A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace_ (Edinburgh: Ogle, Allardice and Thomson, 1818), p. 172.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 10, 2020)

Here are a couple of other good quotes from the same source on similar themes:

In the elect company, of whom he [Christ] is the federal Head, he shines above the rest, as the sun at noon-day does, above the twinkling stars.

John Colquhoun, _A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace_ (Edinburgh: Ogle, Allardice and Thomson, 1818), p. 173.

Thus, the infinite merit of Christ, and the boundless grace of God, meet together in that glorious covenant. An infinite satisfaction for sin, is given to Divine justice; and in the channel of it the superabounding grace of God flows to sinners freely.

John Colquhoun, _A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace_ (Edinburgh: Ogle, Allardice and Thomson, 1818), p. 181.


----------

